# Mighty hoops / friction hoops



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

I noticed that everyone here seems to have a strong bias towards mighty hoops versus friction hoops, however it seems as though most people who are excited about mighty hoops talk about their ability to hoop heavy items. Are there people here who use mighty hoops for even lighter items like T-shirts and sweatshirts which is what I anticipate I'll be doing most of in my business? Also is there any fool proof method to adjusting friction hoops to minimize hoop burn? I'm just starting and I'm going to buy a hoop master and I am torn as to which fixtures and hoops to buy at the beginning, plus I already have a full set of round hoops so it would be cheaper for me to buy the hoop master and fixtures for the round hoops. Although my decision will be based on feedback here from experienced people before I make that major purchase to get started. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mgriff (Jul 19, 2014)

mikesmith said:


> I noticed that everyone here seems to have a strong bias towards mighty hoops versus friction hoops, however it seems as though most people who are excited about mighty hoops talk about their ability to hoop heavy items. Are there people here who use mighty hoops for even lighter items like T-shirts and sweatshirts which is what I anticipate I'll be doing most of in my business? Also is there any fool proof method to adjusting friction hoops to minimize hoop burn? I'm just starting and I'm going to buy a hoop master and I am torn as to which fixtures and hoops to buy at the beginning, plus I already have a full set of round hoops so it would be cheaper for me to buy the hoop master and fixtures for the round hoops. Although my decision will be based on feedback here from experienced people before I make that major purchase to get started. Thanks for all your help!



If you get into shirt pockets, sleeve cuffs, hats, or other flat mediums be sure to check out fast frames. I purchased the 7 in 1 bundle and couldnt imagine living without them,!


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Mighty hoops will cost you more. and you will never be sorry you spent the money. We have a wall of friction hoops and never use them. Mighty hoops are the best for heavy items. But we use them for everything t's, polo's, bags, blankets over zippers and seams. No adjusting no worries about coming off. Do I sound like I work for them well I don't just a great product. On the down side be careful not to pinch your fingers it will make you swear a lot.


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

oldstunt said:


> On the down side be careful not to pinch your fingers it will make you swear a lot.


 True Dat


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Mighty Hoops for practically everything. Like everyone I had friction hoops so I also got a fitting for the 15cm hoop - and I do still use it occasionally - but the fact that you don't have to worry about hooping over zips/buttons etc. makes the Mighty Hoop the obvious choice. I live in South Africa and import costs are deadly - yet I have imported 3 times from Hoopmaster and don't regret it at all. I haven't heard of *anyone* who has regretted the money spent. 
Instead of the Fast Frames that Mike uses for the smaller items I went for the HoopTech clamping system, as I didn't want to use sticky backing to hold items. (I have had HORRIBLE issues with sticky!)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use them for everything.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

*I regret* the amount we spent on Mighty Hoops. 
We should have spent 5-10 times as much!! 

In embroidery business there are lots of difficult decisions, but buying Mighty Hoops is a no brainer.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoopmaster also makes a weaker magnetic back for light weight items like t-shirts. We use them all the time on t's. You can still get a friction mark even with the weaker magnets if you pull the fabric but the marks come out very easily with a steamer.


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

We have the hooping station for both the magnetic and friction hoops. I think I've hooped once with friction. As for non-heavy items, I am just about to setup another handkerchief set for a wedding. Very delicate work which is also great for the magnetic hoops - no friction marks


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I refuse to hoop with anything but Mighty Hoops.
And that is on anything from fine polo to a Carhart jacket


----------



## lianne (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi
Sorry to bump an old thread but I have just bought a set of the mighty hoops just on their own and don't own a hoopmaster station. I wanted to use them to hoop kids t-shirts, hoodies, drawstring bags, backpacks, santa sacks, xmas stockings and fleece blankets etc so basically everything! The problem I can see though is the tension of the fabric is loose, how do you tighten the fabric before putting the top hoop on? I've only really used small friction hoops so these stretch the fabric abit but because of the friction marks etc decided to buy the mighty hoops instead. Any tips on how to get the fabric tight?
Thanks
Lianne


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

If you need to take out slack in the middle, you can pull gently from the sides. Do not overdo it, you can stretch the fabric out of shape or cause some other problem. Thick bath towels are where I need to do this most. Keep in mind these hoops are different than friction hoops. You can stitch without problems as long as the fabric isn't downright slack.


----------



## lianne (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Mike
Thanks for replying, so do you try and pull the slack before you put the top on and hope it doesn't move or try and do it after you've put the top on without pinching your fingers!
Lianne


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

I hoop it first, and if it needs slight adjustment I may pull on it. If it's off too much I start over. I do have a hooping station, but also drilled holes is some alignment boards for towels since the are way too big for the station. We also ran about 20 blankets from Sanmar for last Xmas. There is a hooping pocket built in, and the magnetic hoops worked great. Couldn't use any jigs to hoop, just had to slide the inner hoop inside, add stabilizer and then hoop from the top with the other magnet. Had to adjust only a few after hooping,


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I use my magnetic hoops 5.25x5.25 for all hand towels, baby shirts, onesies , polo shirts, t shirts. I love these. I want them all.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

only one time did the fabric get loose. i figured out that you have to lay it all out and put the top hoop directly over the bottom one and it seals a tight fabric. i use mine with no hoop master made for them. it takes practice. I use a few pins and then take them out after i get the hoop on top. works every time.


----------



## navystitcher (Oct 19, 2009)

Do any of you have a PR-600 you are using your mighty hoops with? I have the 6.25x8.25 and have some cheer tops that are too little to go in the next size bigger but the pr600 will only read a design up to about 6.89(ish) The design is like 7.1. Is there a way to re-calibrate the machine temporarily so it will read the slightly bigger size?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Lianne, Try embroidering without adjusting them at all! I know, I know, you must think I have lost my mind, because I also thought all these years that the material should be "drum tight". I have had nothing but positive experiences with allowing the Mighty Hoops to set the tightness on their own! Please try it at least once. I know that I was REALLY pleasantly surprised, when I learned that the embroidery comes out just beautiful without adjusting the grip at all. I DO use my HoopMaster and their "fixtures", and I am very sure that helps, when you are hooping the MH. The only hoops I use are the Mighty Hoops (always my first go-to), IF possible. If not possible, I use my Fast Frames. One day I believe I will invest in the Hoop Tech clamps, as I believe they could be better on some items than the Fast Frames. Good luck! 





lianne said:


> Hi
> Sorry to bump an old thread but I have just bought a set of the mighty hoops just on their own and don't own a hoopmaster station. I wanted to use them to hoop kids t-shirts, hoodies, drawstring bags, backpacks, santa sacks, xmas stockings and fleece blankets etc so basically everything! The problem I can see though is the tension of the fabric is loose, how do you tighten the fabric before putting the top hoop on? I've only really used small friction hoops so these stretch the fabric abit but because of the friction marks etc decided to buy the mighty hoops instead. Any tips on how to get the fabric tight?
> Thanks
> Lianne


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Having the hooping station helps 1000%


----------



## Bushy69 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bump ^^

Might Hoops... Expensive... and worth every cent. We run 4 x Single Heads and I hoop everything from Poly Polo's to Heavy Suitcases. I didn't bother with the light magnetic backs, the regular strong ones have never damaged any fabric.

I have a pin board full of Tajima friction frames with dust on them, about to take them all down and put them in a plastic storage box.

We don't use any station, just hand place the frames, and really see no need for the station at all... never miss the mark by hand.

Hint.. if your fabric is a bit loose in the frame, lay your arm across the "chest" of the garment below the hooped area (if it is a shirt in this case), separate the frame from the bottom edge and lower it back down slowly whilst holding your garment with your forearm. The base will rise up to meet the top frame as you slowly lower it, and in so doing the fabric is now under slight pressure (from your forearm), and the garment is hooped nice and tight (with no stretched areas). If anyone is having problems with fabric tension when hooping, just shoot me an email and I will send a video.

Better than sliced bread IMO.

Bushy


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

In December we bought mighty hoops for all our machines. All I can say is I regret not not doing it sooner. Yes they are pricey but worth every dime. Hoop a carhat in seconds. But hoodies and thin jackets they are a dream to use


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm bumping this older thread because I need reviews on purchasing a magnetic system. Wonder if anyone else can chime in on this.

Do you still agree that the Mighty Hoop is worth the investment? Are there any others you would recommend or this one still the best one? 

I have an older Babylock BMP8 and am tired of all the maintenance issues that seem to come from using the "sticky" stabilizer. Thank you!


----------



## Bushy69 (Apr 10, 2014)

As per 100% of the comments in this thread, the Magnetic Mighty Hoop is far superior to the friction hoops. About 18 months ago I added an 8-Head Tajima to my 4 x Single Heads, and my very first purchase was sets of Might Hoops (really expensive, but an easy decision). From a production point of view, they pay for themselves very quickly (just time saved and ability to hoop difficult items). For home Hobby people with a Brother PR or Babylock, the investment is not that much (as you only need a few frames) and your overall experience with embroidery will be enhanced.

Cheers,

Bushy


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply  Good to know that the previous comments are still good.

Would it be sufficient to buy one hoop to get started and not the whole Hoopmaster system? Is there a recommended distributor to buy from? I checked out Hoopmaster's website and it seems not very updated.


----------



## Bushy69 (Apr 10, 2014)

MDsUnique said:


> Thanks for the quick reply  Good to know that the previous comments are still good.
> 
> Would it be sufficient to buy one hoop to get started and not the whole Hoopmaster system? Is there a recommended distributor to buy from? I checked out Hoopmaster's website and it seems not very updated.


The Mighty Hoop site is a bit average, but it is still valid. Just send an email to them with your order, and they will reply with a PayPal id to transfer funds (or use the Buy Now button on their site if you are in US). We are commercial embroiderers, and I don't use the Hooping System, just the hoops (I have honestly never had any problems manually placing the hoops), but remember we do this 8 to 10 hours a day. How many hoops you buy and what size will depend really on what you are doing... for home/hobby business, I would probably buy the 5.5" and the 7.25" Hoops (and if you are doing jacket backs... the 8"x13").

Cheers,

Bushy


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For the mighty hoops you will want the freestlye station and the jacketback or large station. When we bought ours we spent 4 figures. It was well worth it though. I called them to place my order and then did a confirmation email. We paid via PO and a letter from our bank who funded it as part of a very large purchase of equipment.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I use my mighty hoops for everything, baby onesis, baby blankets, T shirts for babies, kids, adults, dogs, etc.. I use mighty hoops for bags,towels,robes, ties, curtains, shower curtains, horse blankets, socks, what every can fit in the mighty hoop sizes I have 5.25 x 5.25 ,7.25 x 7.25 , 10 x 10, 11 x 13, I will be attending the ISS in Ft.Worth Oct,6,7,8 to see the new mighty hoop sizes they have. I will be ordering some hoops. I do not use the hoop master bases for the hoops. ( I have all the hoop master bases for the hoops that came with my SWF full size 15 needle) I have bought all yellow clamping frames and the fast frames . I have bought 9x9 durkee frame and the hoopmaster part for it. 
I thought of selling the hoopmaster bases or frames that go with the hoops that go to the SWF machine and getting all mighty hoops I do not have. I have extra gray hoops i bought that are round and 2 different jacket back hoops I bought. 

I love the mighty hoops. I hope the new ones will be for SWF full size not just a 6 or 15 compact machine. I am hoping for my machine the one that will fit into onesis better. or a smaller one like 3x3 or 4 x 4 size, I am hoping for some new specialty long pants or jeans.
I need a extra large sizes too. 

Good luck


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

MDsUnique said:


> I'm bumping this older thread because I need reviews on purchasing a magnetic system. Wonder if anyone else can chime in on this.
> 
> Do you still agree that the Mighty Hoop is worth the investment? Are there any others you would recommend or this one still the best one?
> 
> I have an older Babylock BMP8 and am tired of all the maintenance issues that seem to come from using the "sticky" stabilizer. Thank you!


might hoops is the best


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I have two babylock 10 needles. I have a wall full of the old fiction hoops the lasted I look they have dust on them. Why because the mighty hoops are the best. I have all the hoop master stations. This was money well spent.


----------



## Dianne1975 (Apr 12, 2018)

AlisonB said:


> I use Mighty Hoops for practically everything. Like everyone I had friction hoops so I also got a fitting for the 15cm hoop - and I do still use it occasionally - but the fact that you don't have to worry about hooping over zips/buttons etc. makes the Mighty Hoop the obvious choice. I live in South Africa and import costs are deadly - yet I have imported 3 times from Hoopmaster and don't regret it at all. I haven't heard of *anyone* who has regretted the money spent.
> Instead of the Fast Frames that Mike uses for the smaller items I went for the HoopTech clamping system, as I didn't want to use sticky backing to hold items. (I have had HORRIBLE issues with sticky!)


Hi Allison,
I also live in SA and am wanting to buy mighty hoops. Please can you give me details of who you purchased through? And what sort of import and shipping costs will I be looking at?
Thanks so much.
Kind regards, Dianne


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the Hoopmaster station with the friction hoops, however, I have one Mighty hoop (not sure which size) that I use for thick jackets. So far the size of the hoop fits any logo I have for jackets. It is wonderful! But because of the cost, I use the friction hoops for everything else. As far as hoop burns - a light shot of spray starch makes those disappear, along with not hooping so tight. I also have the 7 piece metal frames which I use quite a bit also.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Dianne. Have sent a private message (or 2?) Hopefully you get it.


----------

